# Does anyone keep white clouds?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone keeps these little fish.They are extremely cute little buggers but act like they are on drugs,lol.My poor macro is wondering why i placed such nervous little fish with him in his peaceful serene tank.

Anyhow I just wondered what others overall impression was with them.I was thinking of trading them with someone for some better schoolers from Thailand so it would be more in his temp range and his biotope. 

Also i only have four and was thinking their spastic nature was the fact theres so few but have read they are like this no matter what.


I would get pics but they move too fast haha.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, I have a school of 9 in a 26g tank along with 3 Dojos. They aren't very spastic. Hard to get a good look at them sometimes because they can move fast.
Try adding a few more as they really would do better in a bigger school.

These are one of my favorite fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!Yeah I have looked for more but unfortunately my local pet store never carries them and I can never get out to Petsmart which is three towns over.

Do you notice them actually school?I have read that they never really form a school in big groups and others say they do school.

Edited to add:
I think they are spawning!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They are supposed to be easy to breed and the young grow up quick so you could breed your own batch . I have read that they are less nervy if there is plenty of tall decor and plants at the sides and back of the aquarium but still free space to swim in the middle.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

I am lucky in that my lfs carries them, babies even. I'm hoping to get a few more soon. They go well and look nice with my Dojos. (my favorite tank).
My tank is planted on either end with open swimming room in the middle, and they hang out in the plants mostly on the left side of the tank where the Dojos hang out on the right side. lol
I wish mine would spawn for me. I have a good mix of f/m ratio although I have never counted how many of each I have.
They school and they also feel comfortable enough to seperate from their school.
When I get my 55g set up again I hope to add a group of Danios to the tank.

Good luck with the little guys...and gals.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

They might be behaving oddly due to temperature, seeing as they do best in the cooler range and the bettas like it warmer. I had them for a little bit, and they did school for me, but weren't particularly tight schoolers. Unfortunately I didn't get to have them long since my betta didn't like them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Macrostomas like cooler waters as well.Mine are in about 76 to 78 depending on the part of the day.They are acting fine,just constantly displaying for each other.Compared to the macrostomas,they need ritalin,lol.


----------

